# Solved: Import .rpt file?



## slyvone (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello, I have been given a data pull with an .rpt extension and am unable to open it.

See url for description of extension: http://www.sharpened.net/helpcenter/file_extension.php?rpt

I was able to open a different .rpt file (.rpt file size 26MB) into Wordpad then import to Excel, which totalled 25K records. 
The .rpt file I am trying to open is 1.1 GB. 
When trying to open in Wordpad it continually gets to 3% imported and then restarts at 0%.
Notepad simply tells me the file exceeds its limits.
Excel gets disqualified anyways having the 65K record limit.
Access does not recognize the .rpt format.
I am limited to working with software within the MSOffice suite or available as freeware if recommended.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

As always thanks so much in advance.


----------



## SpookMeister (Aug 18, 2006)

You might try http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/site.htm


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

If it is a text based report file, rename it to *.txt and then try again with Access.


----------



## slyvone (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Malaka, that worked! Sometimes I am amazed at how simple the answer really is!
Later


----------

